# Blackwater River



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thinking of fishing the Blackwater River. I live in Navarre and will drive to Milton to launch my boat. Is the boat landing on 90 a good place to launch a 17' bass boat? If so, which direction (North or South) should I head out afgter the landing? I'm looking for bass... Anybody have any good suggestions on which baits to use? Thanks...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

it's definately a good launch if you're talking about the floating dock just north of the 90 bridge there in milton. north side of the dock is easiest due to current. as far as bass goes i've always had hit or miss luck with 'em on blackwater. had best luck right at the beginning of an outgoing tide. good ol' watermelon superfluke has always been my favorite. there's a basin just north of the navy rec. area that has a ski slalom course in it. from the tree line to the bouys is decent. wacky worm does good in there too. hope this helps... Ron


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

right before you get over the bridge there is a launch on your right. thats the one i use just cuz its easier coming from navarre. But there is also another one if you take a right as soon as you go over the bridge, and its about a half mile down on your right. As for where to catch them, i have caught them from a little ways up from I-10 and all they up til my boat couldnt go any further.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Put in @ Carpenter's Park in Milton and head north young man. 

Fish the lakes off of the main river and fish the deeper sides of the main river.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Is the boat ramp on the right side of HWY 90 just East of Milton a better ramp to put in or is the one at Carpenter's better? I live in Navarre and if the first ramp is easier and better, I want to use that one. Let me know your opinion...

NJD:usaflag:banghead


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

both are great. carpenter's park has no current.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

when you going? Ill be up there either saturday or sunday but id rather go saturday cuz i dont wanna fish after that front goes through cuz it shuts 'em down. If you see a green and gold nitro with a windshield, thats me. stop in a say hey.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I am going Sunday because I need to go to the Destin BPS to see Rick Clunn and get so baits. If you're there on Sunday I'll be the one in the green Stratos--with a windshield...

After all the advice I'll put in at Carpenters. Thanks for the advice guys...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

I think thats where King Kevin doesn't let the females spawn...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably, but remember, he sees them drop the eggs then releases them. Funny...

NJD:clap


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

nice!


----------

